# Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

					AMD hat seine Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal 2015 nach unten korrigiert. Der Chipentwickler geht davon aus, dass die Erlöse gegenüber dem ersten Quartal um voraussichtlich acht Prozent schrumpften. Ursprünglich hatte man das Minus auf rund drei Prozent taxiert.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*


----------



## kingkoolkris (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Lange machen die's nicht mehr. Keine wirklich konkurrenzfähigen Produkte, dann kauft's halt keiner.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Lange machen die's nicht mehr. Keine wirklich konkurrenzfähigen Produkte, dann kauft's halt keiner.



weil Fury X  nicht konkurrenzfähig ist ? aha Trollst du ?


----------



## freieswort (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

jetzt muss aber langsam jemand diese marode firma kaufen, qualcomm, ms oder samsung tut doch endlich was, viel günstiger wird es nicht mehr bevor der laden zusammenbricht


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> weil Fury X  nicht konkurrenzfähig ist ? aha Trollst du ?


Ließ dir bitte noch einmal ganz genau seinen Satz durch, bevor du explodionsartig reagierst. 

Und nein, wenn der Preis der Fury X nicht etwas sinkt ist sie eben nicht WIRKLICH (kleine Anmerkung zum Posting zuvor, das du dir genauer anschauen solltest ^^) konkurrenzfähig, wenn man quasi für den selben Preis "mehr" bekommt.


----------



## matty2580 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Natürlich ist Fury konkurrenzfähig.
Aber genau der Thread zum Test von Fury ist wieder beispielhaft für AMD.
Dort gab es mehrere Anfragen/Kaufberatungen für die 980ti.
Die Leute haben auf Fury gewartet, mit der 980ti verglichen, und kaufen jetzt Nvidia.

@Topic:
Leo (3dcenter) nannte einmal vor Jahren eine Milliarde Umsatz im Bereich CPUs als Minimum für AMD, damit sich dass noch irgendwie lohnt.
Jetzt ist man weit darunter, und dass mit der GPU-Sparte gerechnet.


----------



## Gubert (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Fury konkurrenzfähig.
> Aber genau der Thread zum Test von Fury ist wieder beispielhaft für AMD.
> Dort gab es mehrere Anfragen/Kaufberatungen für die 980ti.
> Die Leute haben auf Fury gewartet, mit der 980ti verglichen, und kaufen jetzt Nvidia.



Warum sollten sie das auch nicht?


@Topic:
Los Samsung! Aufkaufen! und mal eben 20MRD reininvestieren. 
Dann kann Nvidia heim gehn!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Fury konkurrenzfähig.
> Aber genau der Thread zum Test von Fury ist wieder beispielhaft für AMD.
> Dort gab es mehrere Anfragen/Kaufberatungen für die 980ti.
> Die Leute haben auf Fury gewartet, mit der 980ti verglichen, und kaufen jetzt Nvidia.


Konkurrenzfähig heißt für mich persönlich zumindest man bekommt das Selbe zu einem ähnlichen Preis und es quasi beim Produktvergleich rein Datentechnisch in etwa 50:50 steht. 

2GB weniger, schlechte OC Fähigkeit und im Schnitt geringere fps sind für zumindest im selben Preissegment nicht wirklich Konkurrenzfähig. 

Damit will ich die Leistung der Karte an sich nicht absprechen. Nur im Preis müsste sie noch etwas runter gehen.
(Was wiederum wieder schade für AMD ist)

Oder würdest du für das selbe Geld die Fury X der GTX 980 Ti vorziehen? 



Gubert schrieb:


> Los Samsung! Aufkaufen! und mal eben 20MRD reininvestieren.
> Dann kann Nvidia heim gehn!



Witzig. Man will das kein Monopol entsteht aber gleichzeitig Nvidia am Boden sehen.  

Ihr wisst aber schon, das ein Monopol auch anders herum stattfinden kann?


----------



## kingkoolkris (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Was soll an der FuryX konkurrenzfähig sein? 

- Insgesamt langsamer als 980Ti, mit OC zieht die Ti meilenweit weg
- 2GB weniger VRAM
- Preislich gleich
- Kein PhysX, Gameworks-Effekte werden teilweise NV-exklusiv bleiben
- Sehr mäßiger Treibersupport

Da muss man doch nicht ganz richtig sein, wenn man zur FuryX greift, es sei denn natürlich aus purer Markensympathie.

Von den Prozessoren will ich gar nicht anfangen zu reden...

Edit: Da kam der Ninja ^^


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Was mir beim Vergleich mit der 980ti fehlt.

Die Fury kriegt die Leistung nicht mal mehr luftgekühlt hin, das ist mMn auch noch ein Nachteil.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Außerdem bleibt die Karte ein Nischenprodukt. Wer kauft sich eine Karte für über 600€? Die wenigsten. 
Die, die es machen würden, besitzen meist ohnehin schon eine 980 ti oder Titan. 

Ich selbst hab mich für eine GTX 980 entschieden weil ich die Rebrands nicht brauche, 8 GB Vram hin oder her.


----------



## Berkeley (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

â€¢ AMD - Nettoumsatz weltweit bis 2014 | Statistik

So schnell werden die jedenfalls nicht aufgekauft, nur weil ein paar Prognosen um einige % korrigiert werden.


----------



## kingkoolkris (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Naja bei Milliardensummen kannst Du ja selber ausrechnen wieviel "einige %" sind


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Was soll an der FuryX konkurrenzfähig sein?
> 
> - Insgesamt langsamer als 980Ti, mit OC zieht die Ti meilenweit weg
> - 2GB weniger VRAM
> ...



interessant das man nur die Dinge aufzählt die Nvidia richtig macht und einen Schw*** vergleich macht 

- die 2GB machen defacto im Moment keinen Unterschied, für wirkliches 4K sind alle Karten zu langsam damit meine ich alle Karten und wie bei einigen Tests schon gezeigt wurden laufen spielen wie GTA 5 schnell genug wenn nicht schneller mit Fury X
- Kein PhysX, Gameworks-Effekte werden teilweise NV-exklusiv bleiben,  ist sowieso der letzte Dreck ich würde auf Nvidia Karten dazu raten Gameworks auszuschalten weil es die eigenen Karten (und auch die Konkurrenz) massiv ausbremst
- Mässiger Treibersupport, ok Nvidia auf dem Linux Rechner einfach lächerlich warten wir einfach mal auf die nächsten Treiber 

+Was ist mit der Lautstärke ?  die Fury X soll die leiseste Karte im Entusiastenbereich sein 
+Platzsparende Karte !!!!
+Die Karte soll laut Tomshardware rund 12 Watt weniger verbrauchen als 980Ti, genau das Todschlagargument was alle Nvidia Fanboys so in letzter Zeit gebracht haben


----------



## JTRch (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> weil Fury X  nicht konkurrenzfähig ist ? aha Trollst du ?



Inwiefern soll eine wassergekühlte Heizkörper konkurrenzfähig sein? Also ich dürfte weniger die Ausnahme sein an PC Anwender, der strikt Wasser im PC ablehnt.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



JTRch schrieb:


> Inwiefern soll eine wassergekühlte Heizkörper konkurrenzfähig sein? Also ich dürfte weniger die Ausnahme sein an PC Anwender, der strikt Wasser im PC ablehnt.


aha und einen Düsenjet im Zimmer ist sicher die bessere Wahl, 
außerdem der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig wieso soll es ein Heizkörper sein wenn die Karte kühler ist als die Karten der Konkurrenz ?


----------



## freieswort (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Berkeley schrieb:


> â€¢ AMD - Nettoumsatz weltweit bis 2014 | Statistik
> 
> So schnell werden die jedenfalls nicht aufgekauft, nur weil ein paar Prognosen um einige % korrigiert werden.



umsatz und gewinn sind zwei paar unterschiedliche schuhe, vom umsatz kann man nicht leben wenn der gewinn zusammengebrochen ist, oder wärst du zufrieden wenn dein monatslohn sagen wir 2000€ (also umsatz) beträgt aber nach steuern usw gerade mal 50€ (also netto) übrig bleibt, ne sicher nicht

AMD schreibt im ersten Quartal 2015 weiter große Verluste
Quartalszahlen: AMD kann nicht von Nvidias GTX-970-Debakel profitieren

amd überlebt nur weil sie günstig anbieten, aber wenn sie mit normale preise anbieten die ihnen gut tun würde, würde keiner mehr amd kaufen, ein kreislauf der unweigerlich zum ruin führt


----------



## biamaster (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Was soll an der FuryX konkurrenzfähig sein?
> 
> - Insgesamt langsamer als 980Ti, mit OC zieht die Ti meilenweit weg
> - 2GB weniger VRAM
> ...




1) Nein und die OC-Fähigkeit muss nochmal getestet werden sobald die Spannung regulierbar ist. Ohne höhere Spannung kommt Maxwell doch auch nicht auf seine 1500Mhz
2) Bei der GTX 970 war es auch manchen egal, ist trotzdem eine gute Karte. Ob die 4GB nicht reichen muss sich erst noch erweisen, 
zudem wurde damals gerne die GTX 680 2GB statt einer 7970 3GB gekauft und das soll jetzt egal sein? Was ich sagen will:
Ich finde es bescheuert, dass etwas wegen einer nicht sicheren Unterproportionierung kategorisch abgelehnt wird.
Ich würde mir kein Maxwell kaufen, schau dir an was mit Kepler in Witcher 3 geschah, offenbar kam die Architektur an seine Limits, was soll da zukunftssicher sein? Da helfen auch keinem die 6GB der GTX 780 gegenüber der R9 290
3) wie man's sieht... gerne wird im Forum der Preis des günstigsten Custommodells herangezogen, aber dann die Leistung eines 850Euro Modells. Wer sagt denn dass der Kühlkörper des günstigen Custommodells bei hohen OC-Werten die Abwärme noch vernünftig abtragen kann?
4) Von PhysX und Gameworks kriege ich Panikattacken und Kopfschmerzen, True Audio und TressFX beruhigen hingegen meine Seele.
PhysX und Gameworks sind keine Branchenstandards die man zum Vergleich hinzuziehen kann bzw. darf.
5) Ich fühle mich gut und ausreichend supportet, alle Spiele laufen flüssig in maximalen Details und ohne Abstürze. Und das mit dem Omega Treiber vom Dezember.

Wie gesagt, das strikte ablehnen von Alternativprodukten in einer Preisklasse finde ich kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Venom89 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> interessant das man nur die Dinge aufzählt die Nvidia richtig macht und einen Schw*** vergleich macht



Was? Geht es dir gut?  



> - die 2GB machen defacto im Moment keinen Unterschied, für wirkliches 4K sind alle Karten zu langsam damit meine ich alle Karten



Doch es sind 2 GB mehr. Bei einer 700€ Karte würde mich das schon irgendwie stören. Schon lustig das jetzt auf einmal alle Karten zu langsam sind 



> und wie bei einigen Tests schon gezeigt wurden laufen spielen wie GTA 5 schnell genug wenn nicht schneller mit Fury X



Spiele wie GTA 5? Radeon R9 Fury X im PCGH-Test: Die leiseste High-End-Grafikkarte seit fast einer Dekade - AMD Radeon R9 Fury X im Test: Benchmarks & Fazit

Ich sehe sie da hinten. 

Und was erzählst du da von "schnell genug"? Wer legt bitte 700€ auf den Tisch für eine Karte die langsamer ist als die der Konkurrenz, das gleiche Kostet, 2GB weniger Speicher hat dabei aber mehr verbraucht und sagt: "Sie ist mir schnell genug "




> - Kein PhysX, Gameworks-Effekte werden teilweise NV-exklusiv bleiben,  ist sowieso der letzte Dreck ich würde auf Nvidia Karten dazu raten Gameworks auszuschalten



Ist mir klar das du dazu rätst. Was du nicht haben kannst soll auch kein anderen haben oder wie .



> weil es die eigenen Karten (und auch die Konkurrenz) massiv ausbremst



Die Karten laufen so wie sie sollen. Auch Kepler in Witcher 3. Ein anderer Fall wäre mir nicht bekannt. 

Wie sollte NVidia ihre eigenen Effekte für die Konkurrenz optimieren? Hat AMD das mit TressFX getan? Ich glaube nicht.



> - Mässiger Treibersupport, ok Nvidia auf dem Linux Rechner einfach lächerlich warten wir einfach mal auf die nächsten Treiber







> +Was ist mit der Lautstärke ?  die Fury X soll die leiseste Karte im Entusiastenbereich sein



IDLE und LAST? Ich denke nicht. (Das Fiepen sollte man auch nicht außen vor lassen)



> +Platzsparende Karte !!!!



Wenn du den Radi wegschneidest mit Sicherheit 



> +Die Karte soll laut Tomshardware rund 12 Watt weniger verbrauchen als 980Ti, genau das Todschlagargument was alle Nvidia Fanboys so in letzter Zeit gebracht haben



Evtl solltest du mal mehr lesen Tiefenanalyse der AMD Radeon R9 Fury X: Detaillierte Leistungsaufnahme & Pumpengeräusch - Leistungsaufnahme: Wir messen detailliert nach!

Obwohl AMD weniger Speicher verbaut und dazu noch Extrem effizienten HBM Speicher, verbraucht die Karte mehr. Würde mir zu denken geben.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Was? Geht es dir gut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nach dein Logik wären 4 GByte anstatt 6 GByte um 50 % langsamer, ich sehe diese 50 % Prozent nirgends , die RAM Größe ist wichtig aber mit Zukunftssicherheit zu kommen ist einfach ein Fail, es gibt diese nicht wenn du die Hardware kaufst ist diese schon alter "Mühl"

pCars ist so ein Titel wo Nvidia die Konkurrenz aussticht man sieht es ja selbst an Nvidia Karten, das eine Karte langsamer läuft als wo diese einzuordnen ist 

das Fiepern kannst du auch schon vergessen weil mit der zweiten Charge ist sollte das bereit gegessen sein ausserdem hat man ja bei Nvidia auch ähnliche Problem dafür halt mit dem Spannungswandler 

in den Benchmarks kann man übrigens keine klare Aussage machen, bei hohen Auflösungen ist AMD definit effizienter, es ist übrigens noch immer nicht geklärt wie sich neue Treiber auswirken werden siehe Benchmarks mit Mantle also rund 15 % Prozent mehr, Nvidia viele Optimierungen bereits gemacht


----------



## MXDoener (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Aus Anlegersicht spannend... ist jetzt die Frage, ob man günstig kaufen soll und hofft, dass die Übernahmegerüchte doch noch wahr sind oder ob man damit dann voll auf die Fresse fliegt.

Viel mehr als jetzt schon kann man ja eigentlich fast gar nicht auf die Schnauze fliegen, also alle Risiko-bereiten Anleger rein da bei AMD 

Ich überlege Ernsthaft, nochmal nach zu kaufen.... :/


----------



## kingkoolkris (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



biamaster schrieb:


> 1) Nein und die OC-Fähigkeit muss nochmal getestet werden sobald die Spannung regulierbar ist. Ohne höhere Spannung kommt Maxwell doch auch nicht auf seine 1500Mhz
> 2) Bei der GTX 970 war es auch manchen egal, ist trotzdem eine gute Karte. Ob die 4GB nicht reichen muss sich erst noch erweisen,
> zudem wurde damals gerne die GTX 680 2GB statt einer 7970 3GB gekauft und das soll jetzt egal sein? Was ich sagen will:
> Ich finde es bescheuert, dass etwas wegen einer nicht sicheren Unterproportionierung kategorisch abgelehnt wird.
> ...



1) Stand jetzt zählt, nicht wenn irgendjemand mal irgendeinen Hack programmieren könnte.
2) Bei der GTX970 waren es 0,5GB die zur damalige Referenz fehlten, nicht 2GB.
3) Ich sehe z.B. eine Herculez X3 für 699€ oder sogar eine Palit SuperJetstream für 709€ (die Lüfter schalten sich im Windows-Betrieb ab, macht das die FuryX Wakü auch?) Die sind beide von Haus aus übertaktet und da bekommt die FuryX dann Staub zum Frühstück.
4) Ist ja egal wie du das findest, es sind Features die auf AMD-Karten (teilweise) nicht verfügbar sind, siehe die Raucheffekte bei Batman, nur als Beispiel.
5) Jo ist ja toll, spiel mal Project Cars und vergleiche mit einer Nvidia aus derselben Preisklasse (auch nur ein Beispiel)

Ich betrachte das ganz nüchtern, mir ist es egal ob ich AMD oder NVIDIA im Rechner habe, ich kaufe das was besser ist, da bin ich 100%iger Opportunist und von daher auch objektiv.


----------



## Venom89 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



> bei hohen Auflösungen ist AMD definit effizienter



So ein Quatsch 



> es ist übrigens noch immer nicht geklärt wie sich neue Treiber auswirken werden siehe Benchmarks mit Mantle also rund 15 % Prozent mehr, Nvidia viele Optimierungen bereits gemacht



Sortiere doch bitte mal deine Worte... 

Wie lange sollen wir denn noch warten?  Also ob der nächste Treiber jetzt 15% rausholt. 


Das wird mir jetzt zu blöd. Wenn du keine Argumente hast, dich nicht vernünftig ausdrücken kannst und zu faul bist zum lesen, brauchen wir nicht diskutieren.


----------



## kingkoolkris (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> interessant das man nur die Dinge aufzählt die Nvidia richtig macht und einen Schw*** vergleich macht
> 
> - die 2GB machen defacto im Moment keinen Unterschied, für wirkliches 4K sind alle Karten zu langsam damit meine ich alle Karten und wie bei einigen Tests schon gezeigt wurden laufen spielen wie GTA 5 schnell genug wenn nicht schneller mit Fury X
> - Kein PhysX, Gameworks-Effekte werden teilweise NV-exklusiv bleiben,  ist sowieso der letzte Dreck ich würde auf Nvidia Karten dazu raten Gameworks auszuschalten weil es die eigenen Karten (und auch die Konkurrenz) massiv ausbremst
> ...




Oh toll, die FuryX ist platzsparend, das interessiert die meisten Gamer natürlich brennend... Und 12W weniger, mein lieber Scholli, das hat man an Leistung aber dann auch wieder locker raus ^^


----------



## Berkeley (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



freieswort schrieb:


> umsatz und gewinn sind zwei paar unterschiedliche schuhe, vom umsatz kann man nicht leben wenn der gewinn zusammengebrochen ist, oder wärst du zufrieden wenn dein monatslohn sagen wir 2000€ (also umsatz) beträgt aber nach steuern usw gerade mal 50€ (also netto) übrig bleibt, ne sicher nicht
> 
> AMD schreibt im ersten Quartal 2015 weiter große Verluste
> Quartalszahlen: AMD kann nicht von Nvidias GTX-970-Debakel profitieren
> ...


Du musst dir schon auch das Nettoergebnis für diesen Zeitraum anschauen und nicht nur irgendwelche Schlagzeilen lesen. Und AMD ist bis heute noch nicht gestorben.... Ist auch bei weitem nicht das schlimmste Nettoergebnis.
â€¢ AMD - Gewinn und Verlust bis 2014 | Statistik


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Fassen wir zusammen:

Alles was NV macht egal ob Kunden bescheißen, oder alte Gens mit neuen Treibern langsamer machen, ist grundsätzlich gut,
Alles was Amd macht ist Grundsätzlich *******.

Ach und bei der Fury X sind die 4GB HBM auf einmal ein Problem,
bei der 580 waren 1,5Gb genug, bei der 680 waren 2GB genug, bei der 780ti waren 3GB genug, bei der 980 sind 4GB auch genug, 
aber bei der 980ti sind 6GB Pflicht


Also wenn man euren Verstand nutzt waren alle NV User vor der 980ti Deppen,
da diese immer weniger Ram hatten als die Amd Gegner Karten




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
btw. Ich würde wetten hätte die 980ti 4GB würde dies auch reichen,
hieß doch immer:
680 die 2GB reichen die 3GB der 7970 braucht niemand
780ti die 3 GB reichen die 4GB der 290x bzw. 6GB der 7970 braucht niemand 
980 die 4GB reichen die 8GB braucht niemand (290X 8GB)


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Venom89 schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch
> 
> 
> Wie lange sollen wir denn noch warten?  Also ob der nächste Treiber jetzt 15% rausholt.



mit Mantle ist das definit der Fall, also geht sehr wohl noch was


----------



## kingkoolkris (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Sicherlich nicht Pflicht, aber warum sollte ich weniger nehmen, wenn ich zum gleichen Preis mehr bekomme? Ohne Nachteile?


----------



## Rammler2 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Mich würde interessieren ob der Treibersupport wegfallen würde wenn das Unternehmen Bankrott geht. 
Dann wären alle vorher gekauften Karten ja auf einen Schlag quasi unbrauchbar.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht Pflicht, aber warum sollte ich weniger nehmen, wenn ich zum gleichen Preis mehr bekomme? Ohne Nachteile?



Da sein ganzer Post eigentlich nur darauf ausgelegt ist, zu sticheln, und noch nichtmal wirklich etwas mit AMDs Quartalszahlen zu tun hat, macht es eigentlich wenig Sinn darauf einzugehen.
(Ich meine, ist ja nicht so, als wäre das Thema VRAM der Fury X im Zuge des Tests schon mit hunderten (!) Posts diskutiert worden  )


----------



## Artic-crusher (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Wenn AMD pleite gehen würde wäre das wie ein Freifahrtsschein für Intel und Nvidia. Ich muss ja zugeben, dass ich auch im Moment keine AMD Produkte im Rechner habe, aber ich wäre durchaus bereit nen 10er pro Monat zu spenden. Auf 2 Jahre gesehen wäre das sogar ungefähr auch die Summe die ich in ne Grafka investieren würde.


----------



## freieswort (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Berkeley schrieb:


> Du musst dir schon auch das Nettoergebnis für diesen Zeitraum anschauen und nicht nur irgendwelche Schlagzeilen lesen. Und AMD ist bis heute noch nicht gestorben.... Ist auch bei weitem nicht das schlimmste Nettoergebnis.
> â€¢ AMD - Gewinn und Verlust bis 2014 | Statistik



ganz genau, denn das werfe ich dir nämlich vor, das habe ich doch mit dem beispiel und den links verdeutlicht, du hast dich bei deinem ersten link ja nur auf den umsatz konzentriert, ich auf den gewinn bzw das was am ende netto übrig bleibt, schon schwach das du mir vorwirfst was du falsch gemacht hast 

bin gespannt wie du dich wieder herausreden willst, die beiträge verschwinden ja nicht 

schwacher versuch



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> es ist übrigens noch immer nicht geklärt wie sich neue Treiber auswirken


das fällt einem schon auf, zieht sich wie ein roter faden durch alle threads und tests, immer das selbe, warten wir doch auf neue treiber und sehen dann weiter, das ist doch völlig unlogisch, ihr wertet nvidia tests mit dem dortigen treiber aber bei amd soll man warten, lächerlich



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> ...



komisch, solche vram verunglimpfungen lese ich eigentlich immer nur von amd anhängern, schon komisch, du verwechselst amd anhänger mit nvidia anhänger, kann ja mal passieren bei dem ganzen verunglimpfen 

ich errinere nur an die r9 290x die mit 8gb vram angeboten wird, die alle empfehlen in threads, und bei der neuen generation (rebranding) im test oder bei der furyx im test haben auf einmal viele geschrieben das 4gb ja ausreichen

du bist doch meschugge wenn du die sachen die amd anhänger schreiben auf nvidia anhänger übeträgst, das ist einfach nur eine dumpfe niveaulose verunglimpfung


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Ach die NV user haben sich doch immer an die Ram Menge ihrer Karten gehalten,
Und geschrieben 2Gb reicht, 3GB reicht, 4GB reicht, aber auf einmal reichen 4GB nicht mehr seit es die 980ti gibt


Achso und wenn jemanden die Argumente ausgehen versucht man Personen zu beleidigen


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Es geht auch nicht darum, dass es nicht reicht. Aber 2GB mehr sind einfach 2GB mehr. Für nahezu den gleichen Preis.

Wozu soll ich also auf 2GB verzichten?


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht darum, dass es nicht reicht. Aber 2GB mehr sind einfach 2GB mehr. Für nahezu den gleichen Preis.
> 
> Wozu soll ich also auf 2GB verzichten?



was soll ich sagen eine höhere Bandbreite durch HBM ist einfach eine höhere Bandbreite und abseits von Spielen hat das noch eine größere Wichtigkeit.


----------



## Berkeley (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



freieswort schrieb:


> ganz genau, denn das werfe ich dir nämlich vor, das habe ich doch mit dem beispiel und den links verdeutlicht, du hast dich bei deinem ersten link ja nur auf den umsatz konzentriert, ich auf den gewinn bzw das was am ende netto übrig bleibt, schon schwach das du mir vorwirfst was du falsch gemacht hast
> 
> bin gespannt wie du dich wieder herausreden willst, die beiträge verschwinden ja nicht
> 
> schwacher versuch


Was auch immer hier schwach ist... Hast du dir denn jetzt die Grafiken angeschaut? 
Dass die Umsätze über einen langen Zeitraum ziemlich konstant sind sagt relativ viel aus. Zumal ich nicht geschrieben habe, dass Gewinn/Verlust irrelevant ist. Da du dich aber so sehr auf den Verlust konzentrierst, kannst du sicher auch aufzählen, wodurch bei AMD der Verlust in 2014 entstanden ist. Kannst auch googeln, zur not helfe ich. Ein Tipp, Verlust entsteht nicht zwingend, weil man wenig und/oder billig verkauft. Durch einmalige Kosten oder Sonderkosten entstehen ebenso Verluste. 

Reine Gewinn/Verlust Betrachtung sagt also nicht zwangsläufig etwas über den Ist-Zustand und Zukunft eines Unternehmens aus. Es geht vielmehr um eine Zeitraum-Betrachtung (anstatt aus einem einzigen Verlustzeitpunkt die Zukunft abzuleiten) . Jetzt ist vielleicht deutlicher geworden, worauf ich hinaus wollte.
Ein gutes Indiz ist da eben, dass die Umsätze nicht einbrechen (und die Verluste überwiegend/ausschließlich durch Sonderkosten entstanden sind)


----------



## Locuza (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Ach die NV user haben sich doch immer an die Ram Menge ihrer Karten gehalten,
> Und geschrieben 2Gb reicht, 3GB reicht, 4GB reicht, aber auf einmal reichen 4GB nicht mehr seit es die 980ti gibt
> 
> 
> Achso und wenn jemanden die Argumente ausgehen versucht man Personen zu beleidigen


Ach die AMD user haben sich doch immer an die Ram Menge ihrer Karten gehalten, 
Und geschrieben 3GB sind besser, 4GB sind besser, 8GB sind besser, aber auf einmal sind 6GB nicht mehr besser seit es die Fury X gibt


Achso und wenn jemanden die Argumente ausgehen versucht man Personen zu beleidigen


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wozu soll ich also auf 2GB verzichten?



Achso du meinst wie bei deiner 770/680 mit 2GB gegenüber der 280X mit 3GB

Gut deine Aussage ergibt schon Sinn,
Bei der Fury X vs 980ti über die 2GB weniger Ram aufregen, 
Aber im selben Atemzug eine 770/680 besitzen die ebenfalls 50% also 1GB weniger Ram hat als eine vergleichbare 280x

Wozu hast du auf den 1GB verzichtet?


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Achso du meinst wie bei deiner 770/680 mit 2GB gegenüber der 280X mit 3GB
> 
> Gut deine Forderung ergibt da schon Sinn



1.) Es geht hier um den Vergleich 980ti und Fury X

2.) GTX 770: Mai 2013, R9 280X: Oktober 2013


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 2.) GTX 770: Mai 2013, R9 280X: Oktober 2013



Dann nimm doch die 7970 alias 280X 3GB,
wozu hast du auf den 1GB 50% verzichtet wenn dir die 50% 2GB jetzt ja so wichtig sind


Nebenbei 7970 Dez. 2011
Sapphire 7970 Toxxic 6GB Juli 2012

komm schon du bist ja so Ram Geil wieso die 770 mit 2GB,
Und nicht die damalige 7970 mit 3GB oder die 7970 mit 6GB von Sapphire


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch die 7970 alias 280X 3GB,
> wozu hast du auf den 1GB 50% verzichtet wenn dir die 50% 2GB jetzt ja so wichtig sind
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir im Juni 2013 die Karte gekauft. Warum also eine 1 oder sogar 1 ½ Jahre alte Karte kaufen?

Außerdem waren das nicht die einzigen Gründe. Die 770 ist bei fast gleicher Leistung sparsamer, leiser und kühler. Das war es mir wert.

PS: Es geht immernoch um den Vergleich 980ti vs. Fury, und nicht um meine Karte.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Achso du meinst wie bei deiner 770/680 mit 2GB gegenüber der 280X mit 3GB[emoji38]
> 
> Gut deine Aussage ergibt schon Sinn,
> Bei der Fury X vs 980ti über die 2GB weniger Ram aufregen,
> ...



Eine 280X kam wann? 

Wann kam nun die Fury X dazu im Vergleich zur GTX 980 Ti.

Also bitte vergleiche wenn auch richtig.


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Die ihr jetzt wie bekloppt um den VRAM streitet: Fiji kann mit dem RAM effektiver umgehen als manch andere Karte. 

Sprich, 4GB HBM (Nicht die Technik, verdammt noch mal!! ) sind am Ende mehr als 4GB GDDR5, auch wenn sich die Anzahl der datenspeichernden Transstoren/Kondensatoren gleichen.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Eine 280X kam wann?
> .



Da die 280X ein relabel der 7970 ist kam diese als 7970 DEZ. 2011


----------



## Locuza (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Die ihr jetzt wie bekloppt um den VRAM  streitet: Fiji kann mit dem RAM effektiver umgehen als manch andere  Karte.
> 
> Sprich, 4GB HBM (Nicht die Technik, verdammt noch mal!! ) sind am Ende mehr als 4GB GDDR5, auch wenn sich die Anzahl der datenspeichernden Transstoren/Kondensatoren gleichen.


Sind es nicht.
Wenn Treiber-Speichermanagement so geil ist, sind die effektiven 3,5 GB der 970 auch spitze, die GPU paged ihr Zeug auch relativ früh raus.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im Juni 2013 die Karte gekauft. Warum also eine 1 oder sogar 1 ½ Jahre alte Karte kaufen?
> 
> Außerdem waren das nicht die einzigen Gründe. Die 770 ist bei fast gleicher Leistung sparsamer, leiser und kühler. Das war es mir wert.
> 
> .


1. die 770 ist ein Relabel der 680
2. Achja damit kann man jetzt auch mit der Fury X kontern 15W weniger als die 980ti 

Achso deswegen hast du damals auf 1GB Ram verzichtet,
und heute kann man den Spieß umdrehen
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Aber die Ironie der NV Fans ist schon Lustig:

5870 vs 480
Ach der weniger verbrauch interessiert mich nicht,
die 5870 ist langsamer 

6970 2GB vs 580 1,5GB
Ach die 580 ist schneller, die Ersparnis beim Verbrauch  der 6970 interessiert mich nicht,
Und der mehr Ram bringt sich ja auch nix.

7970 3GB vs 680 2GB
Ach die 680 ist stromsparender und den 1GB mehr braucht man ja nicht

290X 4GB vs 780ti 3GB
Ach die die 290X verbraucht zu viel die 3GB reichen eigentlich

Fury X vs 980ti
Ach der Vram ist so wichtig, ja wo war den früher die wichtigkeit


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Da die 280X ein relabel der 7970 ist kam diese als 7970 DEZ. 2011


Und die gtx 680 direkt im März hinterher für den selben Preis und ja richtig " nur mit 2GB VRAM aber war dafür zum Release ca. 10% schneller. (Siehe PCGH test)

Was haben wir aber hier mit der Fury X?
Weniger Speicher UND insgesamt langsamer für den selben Preis.

Ergo eben NICHT vergleichbar!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Die ihr jetzt wie bekloppt um den VRAM streitet: Fiji kann mit dem RAM effektiver umgehen als manch andere Karte.
> 
> Sprich, 4GB HBM (Nicht die Technik, verdammt noch mal!! ) sind am Ende mehr als 4GB GDDR5, auch wenn sich die Anzahl der datenspeichernden Transstoren/Kondensatoren gleichen.



Das Quark ! Die Größe ist gleich ! 4GB HBM ist 4GB GDDR5 !
Wenn überhaupt kann nur der Treiber die Auslastung des VRAM´s steuern.
Da gibt sich Nvidia und AMD keine Unterschiede und auch von Grafikkarte mit GDDR5 oder HBM ist kein Unterschied.


----------



## 3-tium (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Echt schade, dass der Durchstart mit Fury nicht gelungen ist. Die Nano muss es wohl richten genauso wie die neuen Prozzesoren im nächsten Jahr. Ich werde AMD im Auge behalten


----------



## Pumpi (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> komm schon du bist ja so Ram Geil wieso die 770 mit 2GB,
> Und nicht die damalige 7970 mit 3GB oder die 7970 mit 6GB von Sapphire



Es gab 2013 noch keine NextGen Gameableitungen alias Shadows of Mordor, Watsch Dogs, usw.....

Das 4GB zum Frühstück vernascht werden, in aktuellen AAA Titeln, ist ja relativ neu. Das sie in der 980Ti Liga nötig sind, wenn man auf hohe BQ steht, werden wir noch früh genug von PCGH schwarz auf weiß präsentiert bekommen.

( Für Leute die highFps Gamer sind ist der Vram natürlich sekundär. Und sollte der FiJi Chip tatsächlich nicht so oft vom "Band" purzeln, dann wird AMD damit schon klar kommen. )

@ Top: Ich vermute AMD hat noch ordentlich Luft in den Preisen der 390/390X Karten. Wenn sie da ein bißchen runter gehen dann verkaufen sie auch ordentlich.

Sollte Nvidia allerdings noch mit einer 970Ti und 980 @ 8GB kommen, zu gleichen Preisen, dann wird es schwer für AMD.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Und?, meine 580 (ja eine NV) 3GB,
plätttet bei über 2GB vram noch die Tollen Kepler mit 2GB wo diese "Krüppel" auslagern müssen 
(nicht bei den FPS, sondern bei der Spielbarkeit)



Pumpi schrieb:


> Sollte Nvidia allerdings noch mit einer 970Ti und 980 @ 8GB kommen, zu gleichen Preisen, dann wird es schwer für AMD.


Ach genau ist ja nicht so das es die 390X gäbe mit 8GB und eine 970 hätte so wie sie jetzt ist 7GB




majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Und die gtx 680 direkt im März hinterher für den selben Preis und ja richtig " nur mit 2GB VRAM aber dafür ca. 10% schneller. (Siehe PCGH test)
> 
> Was haben wir aber hier mit der Fury X?
> Weniger Speicher UND insgesamt langsamer für den selben Preis.
> ...


Sicher die 680 war mit 2GB teurer als die 7970, selbst teurer als die eigene Konkurrenz in form der  580 3GB


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Sicher die 680 war mit 2GB teurer als die 7970, selbst teurer als die eigene Konkurrenz in form der  580 3GB



Die Karte kostete 499 Euro genauso wie auch die HD 7970. 

Bitte ließ die Tests noch einmal nach.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

die 7970 war im Realen Preis ca. 40 30 euro günstiger,
bzw. wo die 680 raus kam mit teils 479 euro gab es die 7970 für 435 445euro

und die 580 3GB gab es für 399,
also der "Speicherkrüppel" alias 680 2GB war 80 euro teurer als die Thermi 3GB


----------



## Pumpi (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Sicher die 680 war mit 2GB teurer als die 7970, selbst teurer als die eigene Konkurrenz in form der  580 3GB



Für Leute die damals keine Mod's nutzten oder sehr extreme Einstellungen fuhren (die viele als unspielbar bezeichnen würden) gab es keinen zwingenden Grund auf 3GB zu gehen. Oder kannst du mir eine halbwegs seriöse Einstellung nennen die damals mehr als 2 GB erforderlich machte ?


----------



## sycron17 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht darum, dass es nicht reicht. Aber 2GB mehr sind einfach 2GB mehr. Für nahezu den gleichen Preis.
> 
> Wozu soll ich also auf 2GB verzichten?


Ich hab selbst ne nvidia..bin aber kei typischer fanboy..meine nächste wird ja ne amd sein

Aber bei der 680er vs 7970er waren bei gleichen preis 1 gb weniger und da habt ihr gejammert und das gleiche getan wie jetzt..

Die argumenten waren einfach

3gb braucht keiner

Dann bei der 780er vs 290er

Ja die 290er ist günstiger aber den extra giga braucht auch keiner

Jetzt 2giga mehr mit der 980ti...6gb ist pflicht und die 4giga der fury sind zuwenig...

Mal ganz erlich ich hoffe das amd von samsung aufgekauft wird..dann werdet ihr sicher ein richtig fetten tritt in den arsch bekommen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> die 7970 war im Realen Preis ca. 40 euro günstiger,
> bzw. wo die 680 raus kam mit teils 479 euro gab es die 7970 für 435euro
> 
> und die 580 3GB gab es für 399,
> also der "Speicherkrüppel" alias 680 2GB war 80 euro teurer als die Thermi 3GB


Quatsch. Dann zeig doch mal ne Quelle wo es die im März 2012 für 435 Euro gab. 

Wir sprechen über Release Preisvergleichen der GTX 680 und nicht über Preise die mal Wochen/Monate später verfügbar waren.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Für Leute die damals keine Mod's nutzten oder sehr extreme Einstellungen fuhren (die viele als unspielbar bezeichnen würden) gab es keinen zwingenden Grund auf 3GB zu gehen. Oder kannst du mir eine halbwegs seriöse Einstellung nennen die damals mehr als 2 GB erforderlich machte ?



Crysis , Gta 4

Und trotzdem ist meine 580 3GB heute besser als die 660ti,670,680, 760,770 mit 2GB

@maijin 
ich habs editiert 445 hatte ich für meine Sapphire gezahlt,
bzw. mit versand per nachnahme waren es insgesamt 453,20euro gekauft bei mylemon


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> @maijin
> ich habs editiert 445 hatte ich für meine Sapphire gezahlt,
> bzw. mit versand per nachnahme waren es insgesamt 453,20euro


Im März 2012? Darum geht's ja grad.


----------



## sycron17 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Und die gtx 680 direkt im März hinterher für den selben Preis und ja richtig " nur mit 2GB VRAM aber war dafür zum Release ca. 10% schneller. (Siehe PCGH test)
> 
> Was haben wir aber hier mit der Fury X?
> Weniger Speicher UND insgesamt langsamer für den selben Preis.
> ...


Ja aber die 680er kamm erst später raus...oder schon wieder vergessen?


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Im März 2012? Darum geht's ja grad.



Meine 7970 war/ist vom 30. Jänner 2012 für 453,20 euro bei Versand per Nachnahme


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Crysis , Gta 4
> 
> Und trotzdem ist meine 580 3GB heute besser als die 660ti,670,680, 760,770 mit 2GB



GTA 5 PC: Benchmarks von 25 Radeon- und Geforce-Karten plus Skalierung von 1 bis 6 CPU-Kernen

Die 770 liegt vor der 280x mit 3GB, also wird sie die 580 mit 3GB locker wegstecken.

War wohl doch nicht so verkehrt meine Wahl


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> GTA 5 PC: Benchmarks von 25 Radeon- und Geforce-Karten plus Skalierung von 1 bis 6 CPU-Kernen
> 
> Die 770 liegt vor der 280x mit 3GB, also wird sie die 580 mit 3GB locker wegstecken.
> 
> War wohl doch nicht so verkehrt meine Wahl



1. Gameworks Titel vs Amd .......

2. Avg FPS sind nichts das Problem,
eine 4870 512MB hat verhältnismäßig tolle AVG Fps aber das Nachladen.................

Un mit GTA 5 bring ich auf 1366x768 selbst meine 580 3GB dazu auszulagern bei 30Fps,
dieses Nachladen ist dann richtig toll, so und jetzt rechne es dir selbst aus wann eine 2GB Kepler anfängt auszulagern und eine 580 3GB


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



sycron17 schrieb:


> Ja aber die 680er kamm erst später raus...oder schon wieder vergessen?



Du hast es offenbar nicht verstanden. 

GTX 680 
- 3 Monate Später, 
- Weniger Speicher
- Dafür schneller
- Preis zum Release ca. gleich

Fury X:
- ebenfalls späterer Release
- weniger Speicher
- UND insgesamt langsamer!
- Preis zum Release ca. gleich 

Dämmert's? ^^



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Meine 7970 war/ist vom 30. Jänner 2012 für 453,20 euro bei Versand per Nachnahme[emoji14]


Jetzt sind es auf einmal 453? Vorher waren es doch noch weniger. :ugly.

Glückwunsch zur Karte. Hätte ich für den Preis wahrscheinlich auch gemacht. Aber war mit Sicherheit nicht die Regel.
(Hab da grad noch ganz andere Regelpreise gefunden ^^)

Du sagtest grad bei der GTX 680 ab 479 Euro zum release?
Heißt wir streiten uns gerade wegen 30 Euro.


----------



## sycron17 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Dazu ich kann mir vorstellen da auch die dual gpu geplant ist

Werden sicherlich die fury x um ca 100€runterkommen und dann die dual gpu fury für ein titan x preis


Dazu die 970er mit der selben preis wie ne 390er kakt ein bisschen ab
Aber die 4gb der 970er(ups ich meinte sie 3.5)reichen locker

Die 390x kratzt auch an der 980er


Jetzt gibts n jubel nur wegen der Ti?
Ich würde erst bei optimierten treiber verlgeichen..in diesen fall der omega 2

Dann sehen wir wie die dinge brennen

Hatte die 970er und 980er für einen monat . überzeugend waren die nicht

Sind praktisch nur overpowered 1080/1440p grakas

Wenns drüber geht knicken sie meist ein


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Ich verteidig die Fury ja nicht, aber bei NV war es egal 2GB, waren genug, 3GB und 4Gb und jetzt 980ti aufeinmal 6GB,
die heutigen NV Fans passen sich da schön an, was ihr Hersteller sagt das reicht

ich find die 4GB von der Fury auch wenig, aber im Vergleich zu den NV pro Konter gut,
weil damals waren 1,5 GB genug, dann 2, dann 3, dann 4

Amd hatte immer was um dagegen zu halten 2GB, 3GB, 4GB, und dann sogar 8GB, das hat nie einer gebraucht


Das was NV vor gab war genug,
und heute sind 6GB das maß der dinge aber das gabs schon im Juli 2012 von der Toxxic 7970................


Nebenbei:

Was hat man Kepler ggn. Thermi hoch gelobt und heute?, in Sachen Flüssig zieht die Thermi mit 3GB den 2GB Kepler davon,
weil Kepler nur am auslagern ist

eine 660 die in etwa gleich schnell wie die 580 ist,
kostet im Gebrauchtmarkt weniger als die 580 3GB


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Mir soll's ja ebenfalls egal sein. Soll sich jeder das holen was er für richtig hält.
Ich hielt halt den Vergleich mit der Release Situation HD 7970 vs GTX 680 mit der derzeitigen der Fury X und der GTX 980 Ti nicht für passend.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Es sind doch eher AMD-Fans die immer mit dem mehr an GB geworben haben.

Und ich weiß noch wie alle im GPU-Bereich zur Fury geschrieben haben: Mindestens 8 GB sonst wird das nichts.

Und jetz wo die Fury da ist: Ach 4GB reichen doch auch. Das ist scheinheililg.

BTW: 4GB können noch so schnell sein, wenn 4GB gebraucht und belegt werden, ist der Speicher voll. Und dann sind 6 GB einfach besser. Und bei einer 700 € GPU spielt man ja vermutlich nicht in FHD. Und da sind 4GB einfach nicht zeitgemäß.

PS: Wenn AMD so super ist, warum muss AMD seine Prognose senken und warum rennt AMD in beiden Bereichen (CPU, GPU) dem Marktführer hinterher?


----------



## Pumpi (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Crysis , Gta 4
> 
> Und trotzdem ist meine 580 3GB heute besser als die 660ti,670,680, 760,770 mit 2GB



a) Crysis lief in 2560x1600+4xMSAA sauber auf 2GB (ohne Mods..). In Crysis 1+2 versägt die GTX 680 deine GTX 580 in spielbaren Settings gnadenlos. Sie ist bis zu 50% schneller...

b) Genau, *HEUTE* sind deine 3GB teils nützlich in spielbaren Sphären. Die 980 Ti braucht ihre 6GB heute allerdings dringender als die GTX 580 ihre 3 GB damals


----------



## sycron17 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Du hast es offenbar nicht verstanden.
> 
> GTX 680
> - 3 Monate Später,
> ...


Es geht nicht hauptsächlich um den release..wie bei meinem vorherigen commi,

Weniger speicher war genug
Plötzlich nicht mehr?

Dazu die 980ti war zum release teurer..

Wenn sich die preise einpendeln, dann würde ich an der verschwörungstheorien hämmern.
Dazu..laut tests sind die 980er garnicht soooo extrem schneller..

Aber ja fanboy hald


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Schade das AMD ein Opfer ihrer eigenen Ingenieurskunst wurden.

Sie schaffen es immer noch mit einer Architektur die im Jahre 2012 eingeführt wurde im Mainstreambereich (welcher für die Wirtschaftlichkeit weit wichtiger ist als der Enthusiast Bereich) konkurrenzfähig zu sein.
Nvidia hat es aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht besser gemacht.

Einfach eine neue Architektur angeboten, so dass die Käufer denken hey die ist neuer die muss ja besser sein.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es sind doch eher AMD-Fans die immer mit dem mehr an GB geworben haben.
> Und jetz wo die Fury da ist: Ach 4GB reichen doch auch. Das ist scheinheililg.
> 
> .
> ...


1. da geb ich dir ja recht.

2. Amd schon mal deren Umsatz gesehen, das ist das Entwicklungs Budget was Intel hat
Amd schlägt sich mit seinem kleinen Budget gegen Intel mit Fm2+ und NV sehr gut

Wo wären wir heute bei Intels Igp wenn es nicht Amd mit den Apu´s gegeben hätten?,
hd 3600 mit 18 Eus die nicht mal ein halbwegs modernes spiel auf 800x600 darstellen könnte

Dagegen steht heut ein A6-6400K(45euro)+4GB 1866er Ram  mit Hitman Absolution Mittel 1366x768 bei avg. 30 Fps Vsync
für das Geld gibt's keine NV GK mit Intel Cpu die sowas schaffen würde

(Ich habe lange mit einem 6400K + Igp gespielt weil es einfach beeindruckend war was man mit einem Preis 45 euro machen kann )

Ich finde den A6-6400K  noch immer als die geilste Kombo die es bisher gegeben hat
Kaveri hingegen nicht, da bei Igp Last die Cpu runter taktet, mein rich. a6 lief gegen ende bei 4,4GHZ cpu + 1207mhz Igp


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



sycron17 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht hauptsächlich um den release..wie bei meinem vorherigen commi,
> 
> Weniger speicher war genug
> Plötzlich nicht mehr?
> ...



???
Sag mal verstehst du es gerade nicht?
Es geht um den direkt Vergleich zum Zeitpunkt der Verfügbarkeit BEIDER!!!
Karten.

Wie willst du das Ganze den sonst vergleichen? 

Und wenn ich für den SELBEN Preis eine Karte mit mehr Speicher bekomme UND man dabei auch noch schneller ist!!!, ist das in der Regel das befürwortende Produkt.

Der Vergleich mit der HD7970 hinkt aber weil sie NICHT schneller zum Zeitpunkt des GTX 680 Releases gewesen ist und trotzdem in etwa gleich viel gekostet hat.
Da hatte man die Qual der Wahl.
Heißt:
- Mehr Speicher, dafür langsamer
- Weniger Speicher, dafür schneller

Beim GTX 980 Ti Fall aber, wäre man aber blöd den Boni von mehr Speicher für den selben Preis nicht zu nehmen, da man ansonsten keine weiteren Nachteile hat!

Heißt:
Mehr Speicher UND schneller!

Ich nutze btw Karten beider Lager.
Aber event. bist du ja im Gegenzug nur rot angestrichen und daher selbst der Fanboy. 

Aber ganz klar, du würdest selbstverständlich auf mehr Speicher UND auf schnellerer Geschwindigkeit für den selben Preis pfeifen.  ^^


----------



## Pumpi (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Wo wären wir heute bei Intels Igp wenn es nicht Amd mit den Apu´s gegeben hätten?



Vermutlich wäre uns ohne AMD der ganze IGPU misst erspart geblieben. Millionen Menschen haben heute eine IGPU im Rechner die sie überhaupt nicht nutzen. Weitere Millionen Menschen unterfordern ihre IGPU mit Desktop Nutzung und Gesurfe. Ein schlechtes Beispiel für "positive Konkurrenz". AMD brilliert mit ihren APU's auf einem Markt der nicht sonderlich gefragt ist (siehe oben...).


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Pumpi schrieb:


> AMD brilliert mit ihren APU's auf einem Markt der nicht sonderlich gefragt ist (siehe oben...).



Gefragt schon. Vor allem für Notebooks. Aber da ist vor allem Effizienz wichtig. Und Effizienz ist nicht unbedingt die Stärke von AMD Produkten (um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken).


----------



## Pumpi (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Menschen im Osten Europas oder Brasilien, Argentinien usw. die Spielen heute mit einer Apu.
> 
> du jämmerliche ICHICHICH Flachzange



Ja und ? Jeder kriegt eine passende Grafiklösung im Zubehör. Würde es die IGPU's nicht geben, dann würden die GPU Hersteller sicher auch noch welche im 10€ Bereich anbieten. Also warum müsste Brasilien jetzt auf Visuelles verzichten ?


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Ja und ? Jeder kriegt eine passende Grafiklösung im Zubehör. Würde es die IGPU's nicht geben, dann würden die GPU Hersteller sicher auch noch welche im 10€ Bereich anbieten. Also warum müsste Brasilien jetzt auf Visuelles verzichten ?



Zeig mir die GK mit einem 30euro Celeron für 15 euro die die IGP Leistung eines A6 hat-

Du bist  so eine Person, 
wo ich mich zurückhalten muss weil fast alles was ich gegen dich schreiben würde unter die AGB von PCGH fallen würde

aber du kannst mir ja mal deine Adresse hinterlassen dann zeig ich dir meine Meinung über solche Menschen,
dürfte kein AGB verstoß sein oder?


----------



## sycron17 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> ???
> Sag mal verstehst du es gerade nicht?
> Es geht um den direkt Vergleich zum Zeitpunkt der Verfügbarkeit BEIDER!!!
> Karten.
> ...


Nur so zur info

Ich bin selbst ein nvidianer...aber mitlerweile finde ich nvidianer zum kotzen

970er im system?hatte ich jedoch als der boom kam mit der 3.5gb

Fühlte ich mich derart verarscht das ich einfach meine alte 770er aus den regal holte und die 970er verkauft hab

Dann hab ich ne 780ti geholt occasion für 300 euro

Die war leider defekt
Hab dafür den vollen kaufpreis bekommen das der erstbesitzer bezahlt hat

Dann damit auch die 980er gratis geholt

Extrem zufrieden damit war ich nicht da ich in zukunft auf höhere auflösungen bin

Verkauft mit gewinn war der ergebnis
Dafür freue ich mich auf ne 390er die bald in mein system kommt

Weshalb??
Für den preis von ne 980ti kann ich dann 2 davon haben und alles auf uhd zocken ohne probleme

Aber sind ja nur 4 gb mehr als die 980er braucht doch eh nicht oder?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Kannste doch alles  machen und ist doch alles paletti so. 

Mir ging´s halt darum dir zu verklickern, wie ich das Ganze überhaupt gemeint hatte.


----------



## sycron17 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Kannste doch alles  machen und ist doch alles paletti so.
> 
> Mir ging´s halt darum dir zu verklickern, wie ich das Ganze überhaupt gemeint hatte.


Ich weiss schon was du meinst..enttäusch bin ich selber da wenn die fury x besser wäre als was draus wurd..dann mussten die 980ti mit den preisen runter

Aber die 390er macht mich heiss xD

Ca 340 euro für ne rakete ala 8GB top


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Der Preis ist top! Keine Frage.


----------



## Pumpi (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Zeig mir die GK mit einem 30euro Celeron für 15 euro die die IGP Leistung eines A6 hat



Das es gute APU's gibt bestreitet doch garkeiner. Leider wird die Masse der Menschen dazu verleitet sich etwas zu kaufen das sie oftmals garnicht braucht. Es gibt im Mc Media oder wo auch immer keine Komplett-PC's mit Xeon Prozessoren oder anderen normalen CPU's ohne IGPU. Selbst in PC's mit superduper Graka ist noch eine IGPU verbaut. Das ist doch auch nicht normal. 

Und wenn du nicht ständig deine Postings nachträglich umfangreich editieren würdest, dann könnte man auch besser diskutieren....


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Selbst in PC's mit superduper Graka ist noch eine IGPU verbaut. Das ist doch auch nicht normal.
> 
> Und wenn du nicht ständig deine Postings nachträglich umfangreich editieren würdest, dann könnte man auch besser diskutieren....



Dann kauf dir deinen 2011-3 PC du selbstgefälliges .............. oder fehlt dir dazu das Geld?
oder kauf einen i7 2600K und tackte den Hoch auf 5Ghz

Die IGP hat vor allem NB und HTPC Usern was gebracht,
NB: Amd Apu oder Intel mit der IGP brauchts im Intel NB keinen NV Chip
PC: Spieler  können auf dem Sys. spielen wo es je nach Land selbst auf 10 euro ankommt ob gespielt werden kann.
usw.

Es gibt nicht nur die EUSA
in z.b. Brasilien ist der beliebteste Prozessor bzw. die GK der A8 7600 bzw. die IGP dessen,
wo gibt's sonst die Leistung?, bei Intel mit dem I3 für 20euro mehr aber mit weeeit weniger Igp Leistung

Der i3 ist gut keine Frage aber er ist zu teuer, 
Igp Leistung auf dem Niveau eines 7400K A6 im Prinzip nichts besser als ein rich a8 für 75euro


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

*Hier sollten mal einige den Ball wieder flach halten. Sonst ist nicht nur gleich der Himmel dunkel.*


----------



## sycron17 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Soviel ich weiss ist das ein forum um diskutionen über hardware und sonstiges auszudiskutieren

Und nicht sich gegenseitig zu beleidigen...auch wenns momentan nur einseitig ist.

Amd hat den bock geschossen mit der Fury X
Das ist fakt


----------



## biamaster (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> GTA 5 PC: Benchmarks von 25 Radeon- und Geforce-Karten plus Skalierung von 1 bis 6 CPU-Kernen
> 
> Die 770 liegt vor der 280x mit 3GB, also wird sie die 580 mit 3GB locker wegstecken.
> 
> War wohl doch nicht so verkehrt meine Wahl



Die 770 taktet mit 1241Mhz (+14%), die 280X nur mit 1020MHz (+2%).


----------



## Venom89 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Du hast nicht verstanden um was es ihm dabei ging


----------



## CreoQTeCacho (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

"...Den Bock geschossen..."  Sehr passend umschrieben.


----------



## Deimos (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



sycron17 schrieb:


> Amd hat den bock geschossen mit der Fury X
> Das ist fakt


Ne, das ist nicht Fakt, sondern übertrieben formuliert. Fury ist halt nicht der von vielen erwartete Heilsbringer geworden. Ich schätze mal, AMD war einfach nicht in der Lage, noch mehr Ressourcen in den nicht mehr lange bestehenden Fertigungsprozess zu pumpen (bzw. hat früher dessen Ende erwartet).

Ändert natürlich nichts an der Lage von AMD. Mit der nächsten Gen sind sie mehr denn je unter Zugzwang. Bei den aktuellen Marktverhältnissen (Marktanteile, Entwicklersupport, usw.) reicht nur ähnlich schnelle Hardware einfach nicht.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Vermutlich wäre uns ohne AMD der ganze IGPU misst erspart geblieben. Millionen Menschen haben heute eine IGPU im Rechner die sie überhaupt nicht nutzen. Weitere Millionen Menschen unterfordern ihre IGPU mit Desktop Nutzung und Gesurfe. Ein schlechtes Beispiel für "positive Konkurrenz". AMD brilliert mit ihren APU's auf einem Markt der nicht sonderlich gefragt ist (siehe oben...).



Bevor AMD die APUs brachte konnten integrierte Grafiklösungen noch nichtmal HD-Videos ruckelfrei wiedergeben - ganz nutzlos war das also nicht. Ich stimme dir aber zu, dass für die meisten (Büro) Rechner eine APU völlig überdimensioniert ist. Es müssten einfach mehr Programme auf OpenCL setzen....


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Deimos schrieb:


> Ne, das ist nicht Fakt, sondern übertrieben formuliert. Fury ist halt nicht der von vielen erwartete Heilsbringer geworden. Ich schätze mal, AMD war einfach nicht in der Lage, noch mehr Ressourcen in den nicht mehr lange bestehenden Fertigungsprozess zu pumpen (bzw. hat früher dessen Ende erwartet).
> 
> Ändert natürlich nichts an der Lage von AMD. Mit der nächsten Gen sind sie mehr denn je unter Zugzwang. Bei den aktuellen Marktverhältnissen (Marktanteile, Entwicklersupport, usw.) reicht nur ähnlich schnelle Hardware einfach nicht.



was bedeutet ähnlich schnell, die paar FPS weniger kümmern mich weniger 

Man stelle sich vor mit der nächsten Generation von Nvidia bekommt man Treiber die derzeitige Generation einfach wieder langsamer macht. 

Ich kann nicht verstehen warum die Leute der Firmenphilosophie von Nvidia nicht abschwören, Nvidia steuert nichts für neue Technologien bei und man zahlt für jeden Dreck dafür ist alles andere ein Selbstbedienungsladen 

Einfach mal warten auf DX12, ich kann damit leben das die Karten von AMD etwas langsamer sind mit DX12 wird nochmal bisschen was draufgelegt und es reicht für die nächste Zeit halt einfach, keine Ahnung wo das Problem ist, wegen nur ein paar FPS mehr ? was ist mit der OpenCL Leistung z.b oder wenn man Filme bearbeiten will ist zwar keine ProfiKarte aber ich glaube das da AMD sehr voll Vorteile bringt vor-allem der schnelle Speicher


----------



## rum (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Komisches Thema: ging es nicht um Umsatzprognosen? Hab ich was verpasst? Hab auf Seite 7 aufgehört zu lesen weil es da schon irgendwie einige Seiten lang nichts mehr mit den Thema zu tun hatte.
Irgendwie wirken einige auch sehr sehr eingefahren mit Ihrer Meinung. Das bin ich auch, aber ich schreibs nicht in jedes Topic das auch nur ansatzweise NVIDIA oder AMD in der Überschrift stehen hat.

Draußen endlich bisl kühler nun. Vielleicht wirkts


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Lange machen die's nicht mehr. Keine wirklich konkurrenzfähigen Produkte, dann kauft's halt keiner.


Das ist zu einfach. Die Grafikkarten sind sehr gut, aber Nvidia macht einfach mehr Werbung und kann sich jeden Mist erlauben.
Speicher Betrug, extremes Spulenpiepen, aktuell Treiber, die nur noch für Maxwell optimiert sind, etc....

Und die AMD Prozessoren sind im unteren und mittleren Bereich völlig in Ordnung. Wer einen i3 anstatt einen FX kauft ist selber schuld.
Es liegt weniger an den Produkten, denn am Image. Daran zu arbeiten kostet aber Zeit und Geld.


----------



## Atent123 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist zu einfach. Die Grafikkarten sind sehr gut, aber Nvidia macht einfach mehr Werbung und kann sich jeden Mist erlauben.
> Speicher Betrug, extremes Spulenpiepen, aktuell Treiber, die nur noch für Maxwell optimiert sind, etc....
> 
> Und die AMD Prozessoren sind im unteren und mittleren Bereich völlig in Ordnung. Wer einen i3 anstatt einen FX kauft ist selber schuld.
> Es liegt weniger an den Produkten, denn am Image. Daran zu arbeiten kostet aber Zeit und Geld.



Das Problem ist das der I3 den selbst den FX8350 in vielen Spielen zersägt.


----------



## Pu244 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



sycron17 schrieb:


> Amd hat den bock geschossen mit der Fury X
> Das ist fakt



Nein, haben sie nicht, man sollte die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen.

Tatsache ist das sich bei AMD wohl im Moment einige Leute verfluchen und sich wünschen HBM gleich mit 8GB gemacht zu haben oder die Sache gleich variablel auszulegen, mit 4, 8 und 16GB. Dann hätte es wohl auch mit dem TitanX Killer geklappt, so hat man einfach nur eine gute Karte.

Die Karten werden über ihren Preis verkauft, etwa zum Preis einer GTX 980 ohne Ti und Mankos wie die Hohe Stromverbrauch oder die Wasserkühlung und das fehlende PhysX sind vergessen. Allerdings gibt es in dieser Region doch bals sehr viel Auswahl von AMD: Fury X, Fury ohne X, Fury Nano, R9-390X und R9-290X, es wird sich wohl für jede Karte ein angemessener Preis finden lassen.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> ???
> Der Vergleich mit der HD7970 hinkt aber weil sie NICHT schneller zum Zeitpunkt des GTX 680 Releases gewesen ist und trotzdem in etwa gleich viel gekostet hat.
> Da hatte man die Qual der Wahl.



Jein,
der Vorsprung lag vorallem an Skyrim, welches etwa zeitgleich rauskam und auf der GTX 680 etwa 50% schneller lief, bis AMD die Sache weggepatcht hat dauerte es ein paar Wochen, da waren die Tests schon in der Welt. Bei den anderen Spielen lag mal AMD leicht vorn, mal Nvidia, Tendenz eher zu AMD, wobei es stark auf die getesten Spiele ankam. Darüber ob man sowqas drinlassen sollte streiten sich bis heute die Geister, das Contralager argumentiert das es wohl offensichtlich ist das der Ausreißer das Ergebins verzerrt und Nvidia das ganze nur durch Schmieren mit seinem "The way it is ment to play" Programm geschafft hat, die Profraktion argumentier das viele Spiele eben auf Nvidiakarten besser laufen und AMD einen schlechteren Treibersupport hat und sich die da wiederspiegelt. Man kann denken was man will, ich bin eher der Profraktion zugetan.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> D
> Und die AMD Prozessoren sind im unteren und mittleren Bereich völlig in Ordnung. Wer einen i3 anstatt einen FX kauft ist selber schuld.



Der i3 ist besser als sie FX 4000er, die FX 6000er sind zwar etwa 50% schneller im Multithreading mit 6 und mehr Kernen, dafür schlägt der i3 bei Singlecore gnadenlos zurück und er hat eine IGP. Von daher bleiben die APUs wenn man eine einigermaßen schnelle IGP haben will und ein paar Laptop CPUs und Atomkonkurrenten.


----------



## Deimos (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> was bedeutet ähnlich schnell, die paar FPS weniger kümmern mich weniger


Die nehmen sich ja auch nicht wirklich was. Mal ist die TI schneller, mal die Fury X.



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor mit der nächsten Generation von Nvidia bekommt man Treiber die derzeitige Generation einfach wieder langsamer macht.


Man stelle sich vor, AMD lässt sich wieder Monate / Jahre Zeit, banalste Features wie VSR einzuführen. 
Ernsthaft: NV macht seine Karten garantiert nicht bewusst langsamer. Wenn, dann lassen sie vielleicht die Produktpflege schleifen. Welch Wunder, wenn sie bereits neuere Karten am Markt haben. Macht AMD nicht anders; siehe Mantle oder VSR auf den älteren GCN-Derivaten.



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen warum die Leute der Firmenphilosophie von Nvidia nicht abschwören, Nvidia steuert nichts für neue Technologien bei und man zahlt für jeden Dreck dafür ist alles andere ein Selbstbedienungsladen


Wenn es vertretbar ist, kaufe ich u.a. wegen diverser Vorkommnisse in der jüngeren Vergangenheit (Speicherbeschiss) AMD. Für solchen philosophischen Krempel bleibt bei dem beschränkten Angebot an Anbietern aber eigentlich nie Raum. 



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> Einfach mal warten auf DX12, ich kann damit leben das die Karten von AMD etwas langsamer sind mit DX12 wird nochmal bisschen was draufgelegt und es reicht für die nächste Zeit halt einfach, keine Ahnung wo das Problem ist, wegen nur ein paar FPS mehr ? was ist mit der OpenCL Leistung z.b oder wenn man Filme bearbeiten will ist zwar keine ProfiKarte aber ich glaube das da AMD sehr voll Vorteile bringt vor-allem der schnelle Speicher


Das ist halt einfach blanke Spekulation und nützt mir im hier und heute nichts. OpenCL nützt mir nicht mal in der Zukunft etwas.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Deimos schrieb:


> Für solchen philosophischen Krempel bleibt bei dem beschränkten Angebot an Anbietern aber eigentlich nie Raum.



Ja, das ist tatsächlich ein Problem. Ich meine, welche Möglichkeiten hat man den schon bei nur zwei Herstellern? Bringt Hersteller A ein Produkt, das einen selber nicht zu 100% zusagt, dann greift man zu Hersteller B und dessen Produkt.
So ist es zumindest bei mir.  Das Produkt steht für mich vor der Firmenpolitik. Die Fury X konnte mich aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht so recht überzeugen. Deswegen bleibe ich bis zur nächsten GPU Generation bei NV. Dann werden die Karten neu gemischt. Ich käme aber nicht auf die Idee, die Fury X zu kaufen, obwohl sie mich nicht überzeugt, nur weil NV vielleicht ein paar fragwürdige Dinge getan hat. Wären allerdings noch andere Alternativen bzw. Hersteller da, dann sähe die Sache vielleicht anders aus.



> Das ist halt einfach blanke Spekulation und nützt mir im hier und heute nichts



Bezüglich der Fury X gibt es im Moment drei Aussagen, die gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt werden:

- 4GB HBM sind mehr, als 4GB GDDR5 (falsch)

- Unter DX12 wird die Fury X zulegen (spekulativ, es gibt noch keine DX12 Games)

- Der Omega Treiber wird einen deutlichen Sprung bringen (spekulativ)

Ich denke, diese Argumente sind für eine vernünftige, faktenbezogene Diskussion wenig hilfreich, zumal das Verbreiten von Spekulationen und Unwahrheiten bei etwas unbedarfteren Usern unter Umständen ein falsches Bild zeichnet.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Deimos schrieb:


> Wenn es vertretbar ist, kaufe ich u.a. wegen diverser Vorkommnisse in der jüngeren Zukunft (Speicherbeschiss) AMD. Für solchen philosophischen Krempel bleibt bei dem beschränkten Angebot an Anbietern aber eigentlich nie Raum.



So sieht es aus. In der Regel hat man als Gamer genau 2 Anbieter zwischen deren Produkten man wählen kann, das lässt wenig Spielraum dafür sich für den Anbieter zu entscheiden der einem sympathischer ist, somal die Sympathie schnell mal wechseln kann da beide Seiten keine unbeschriebenen Blätter sind und sich schon diverse Schnitzer geleistet haben. Beide Seiten haben schon ihre Karten rebranded, beide Seiten haben schon in der Vergangenheit beim AF getrixt, beide Seiten haben mit Werbekot nach der anderen Seite geworfen, beide Seiten hatten schon ehr dürftige und ganz tolle Produkte, usw.

Also warum soll ich da für eine von beiden Seiten mehr Sympathien hegen? Weil die eine Seite bis dato noch nicht beim Speicher getrixt hat, die andere aber schon? Weil manche meinen oft notgedrungen niedrigere Preise und Underdog Image würden aus AMDs Grafiksparte den netteren Anbieter machen?
Was bringt mir das? Ja man kann vieleicht als Käufer mal eine Generation lang zum Konkurenten wechseln wen man mal mit irgendwas nicht zufrieden ist, soll ich aber dann künftig nur noch AMD Grafikkarten kaufen, obwohl 2 Generationen später Nvidia wieder ein top Produkt auf den Markt bringt, oder AMD dann evt. mal Mist baut?
Wo wechsle ich dann hin? Soll ich dann nur noch Intel iGPUs kaufen weil weder AMD noch Nvidia mehr tragbar sind?

Es bringt rein garnichts hier irgendwelche Sympathien für AMD, oder Nvidia zu hegen, oder aus Protest den einen oder anderen der beiden überhaupt nicht mehr kaufen zu wollen, sofern man sich nicht selbst ein handycap auferlegen will.
Letztlich kann man als Spieler / Käufer in einem so kleinen Markt so auch keinen langfristigen Protest aufrecht erhalten wen man Sympathie als subjektives Kritierum ausschließt.
Dazu fehlt es einfach an alternativen Anbietern.
Also bleibt letztlich nur beide Anbieter als das zu sehen was sie sind, Unternehmen die mit allen Mitteln versuchen ihre Pordukte an den Mann, oder die Frau, zu bringen und wo jeder mal positiv, sowie negativ, auffällt.
Entsprechend spielt für mich die Sympathie dann keine Rolle, sondern wass ich am Ende als Produkt für meine persöhnlichen Bedürfnisse bekomme, wer überzeugt bekommt am Ende mein Geld.

Bei aktuellen aufrüsten der Grafikkarte war das mal wieder Nvidia mit der GTX 980ti, einfach weil AMD mit der Fury X mich nicht endgültig überzeugen konnte und dabei hatte ich extra mit dem Kauf noch auf Tests zur FuryX gewartet:

- Problem mit der Pumpe (fliepen)
- in den für mich relevanten Auflösungen 1920xY & 2560xY oft etwas langsamer als die 980ti
- kleinerer, wen auch schneller angebunden, VRAM
- kein Platz im Gehäuse für den 120er Radiator der FuryX

Hätte ich bei diesen Gründen jetzt trotzdem zur FruyX von AMD greifen sollen, nur weil Nvidia bei zum Beispiel der GTX 970 und ihrer Speicheranbindung gemogelt hat? Welchen Sinn sollte das, aus rein pragmatischer Sicht, haben?


----------



## Atent123 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist tatsächlich ein Problem. Ich meine, welche Möglichkeiten hat man den schon bei nur zwei Herstellern? Bringt Hersteller A ein Produkt, das einen selber nicht zu 100% zusagt, dann greift man zu Hersteller B und dessen Produkt.
> So ist es zumindest bei mir.  Das Produkt steht für mich vor der Firmenpolitik. Die Fury X konnte mich aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht so recht überzeugen. Deswegen bleibe ich bis zur nächsten GPU Generation bei NV. Dann werden die Karten neu gemischt. Ich käme aber nicht auf die Idee, die Fury X zu kaufen, obwohl sie mich nicht überzeugt, nur weil NV vielleicht ein paar fragwürdige Dinge getan hat. Wären allerdings noch andere Alternativen bzw. Hersteller da, dann sähe die Sache vielleicht anders aus.
> 
> 
> ...



Durch das verbesserte Speichermanagement sind 4GB Fury X aber mehr als 4GB 980ti.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juli 2015)

*Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Durch das verbesserte Speichermanagement sind 4GB Fury X aber mehr als 4GB 980ti.



Das ist Quatsch. 4GB sind und bleiben 4GB. Das haben auch die PCGH Redakteure hier in Forum mittlerweile mehrfach erklärt.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

So kann man es natürlich auch sagen


----------



## Atent123 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch. 4GB sind und bleiben 4GB. Das haben auch die PCGH Redakteure hier in Forum mittlerweile mehrfach erklärt.



Das ist nicht quatsch.
CB ist in seinem Artickel zur Fury X auch darauf eingegenagen.
So will Mordors Schatten auf Ultra auf der 980ti 6 GB haben und auf der Fury X nur 3,8 GB.
AMD Radeon R9 Fury X im Test (Seite 11) - ComputerBase


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht quatsch.
> CB ist in seinem Artickel zur Fury X auch darauf eingegenagen.
> So will Mordors Schatten auf Ultra auf der 980ti 6 GB haben und auf der Fury X nur 3,8 GB.
> AMD Radeon R9 Fury X im Test (Seite 11) - ComputerBase



Das ist dennoch keine Beleg dafür, dass 4GB HBM Speicher "mehr" sind als 6GB GDDR5.
Dieses Beispiel zeigt einfach nur, dass die vorhandene Speichermenge im Falle der GTX980Ti bei Mordors Schatten (aus)genutzt wird. Was im übrigen ja auch sinnvoll ist, denn so werden mehr Daten im schnellen Speicher gehalten und es müssen weniger Daten vergleichsweise langsam nachgeladen werden.

Deswegen den Appell an dich und an andere Leute, die das erzählen: Hört bitte auf damit zu verbreiten, dass 4GB HBM Speicher mehr sind, als 4GB GDDR5 Speicher.  Denn diese Aussage ist falsch! 4GB sind und bleiben 4GB, egal in welcher Speicherart.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Deswegen den Appell an dich und an andere Leute, die das erzählen: Hört bitte auf damit zu verbreiten, dass 4GB HBM Speicher mehr sind, als 4GB GDDR5 Speicher.  Denn diese Aussage ist falsch! 4GB sind und bleiben 4GB, egal in welcher Speicherart.



Das erinnert mich immer an das alte Märchen von der Mehrkern-CPU wo 4 x 2.4 GHz auch 9,6GHz sein sollten und die CPU somit 4 mal so schnell "ist" wie ein Einkerner. ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juli 2015)

*Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Ja, das erinnert daran.
Ich finde es schon etwas bedenklich, dass dieses Thema hier im Forum in der kurzen Zeit nach dem Release schon so oft durchgekaut wurde, sich sogar die PCGH Redakteure dazu geäußert haben, und trotzdem bereitwillig der Mythos gestrickt wird, dass 4GB HBM "mehr" sind, als 4GB GDDR5...
Das ist schon jetzt wie der Kampf gegen Windmühlen


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bei aktuellen aufrüsten der Grafikkarte war das mal wieder Nvidia mit der GTX 980ti, einfach weil AMD mit der Fury X mich nicht endgültig überzeugen konnte und dabei hatte ich extra mit dem Kauf noch auf Tests zur FuryX gewartet:
> - Problem mit der Pumpe (fliepen)
> - in den für mich relevanten Auflösungen 1920xY & 2560xY oft etwas langsamer als die 980ti
> - kleinerer, wen auch schneller angebunden, VRAM
> ...


Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich habe auf die R9 390 gewartet, und mich für eine gebrauchte GTX 980 entschieden. 
Was bringen mir die 8 GB Vram, wenn ich in nächster Zeit nur in FHD spielen will? Und sonst? Die GTX 980 ist etwas leichter zu kühlen, verbraucht weniger Strom. 
Die GTX 970 kam für mich nicht in Frage eben wegen den 3,5 GB. Deswegen habe ich schon sehr zu AMD tendiert, aber die neue alte Generation bietet mir zu wenig für mein Geld.


----------



## Atent123 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist dennoch keine Beleg dafür, dass 4GB HBM Speicher "mehr" sind als 6GB GDDR5.
> Dieses Beispiel zeigt einfach nur, dass die vorhandene Speichermenge im Falle der GTX980Ti bei Mordors Schatten (aus)genutzt wird. Was im übrigen ja auch sinnvoll ist, denn so werden mehr Daten im schnellen Speicher gehalten und es müssen weniger Daten vergleichsweise langsam nachgeladen werden.
> 
> Deswegen den Appell an dich und an andere Leute, die das erzählen: Hört bitte auf damit zu verbreiten, dass 4GB HBM Speicher mehr sind, als 4GB GDDR5 Speicher.  Denn diese Aussage ist falsch! 4GB sind und bleiben 4GB, egal in welcher Speicherart.



Ich habe nie gesagt das 4GB HBM mehr sind ich habe nur gesagt das 4 GB mit dem Speichermanagement der Fury X effektiver genutzt werden können.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juli 2015)

*Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt das 4GB HBM mehr sind ich habe nur gesagt das 4 GB mit dem Speichermanagement der Fury X effektiver genutzt werden können.



Im Vergleich zu anderen AMD Karten ist das Speichermanagement der FuryX effizienter, das ist richtig. Nvidia hingegen hat schon seit Jahren ein sehr effizientes Speichermanagement, weswegen sie es sich häufig erlauben konnten, weniger VRAM als AMD zu verbauen.

Übrigens hast du Folgendes gesagt:


Atent123 schrieb:


> Durch das verbesserte Speichermanagement sind 4GB Fury X aber MEHR als 4GB 980ti.



Und das ist falsch. Vor allem was das Wort "mehr" angeht.


----------



## Atent123 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu anderen AMD Karten ist das Speichermanagement der FuryX effizienter, das ist richtig. Nvidia hingegen hat schon seit Jahren ein sehr effizientes Speichermanagement, weswegen sie es sich häufig erlauben konnten, weniger VRAM als AMD zu verbauen.
> 
> Übrigens hast du Folgendes gesagt:
> 
> ...



Naja wen bei der 980ti 6 GB und bei der Fury X 3,7 GB genutzt werden ist es effektiv mehr zumindest meiner Definition nach.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juli 2015)

*Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Naja wen bei der 980ti 6 GB und bei der Fury X 3,7 GB genutzt werden ist es effektiv mehr zumindest meiner Definition nach.



Ich denke, dieser Sachverhalt ist hier schon erklärt worden, und ich habe auch eigentlich keine Lust mich zu wiederholen. Es ist doch wohl nicht allzu schwer zu verstehen, dass die 6GB genutzt werden, weil sie da sind, oder?
Daraus schlusszufolgern, dass 4GB HBM bei AMD mehr sind, als 6GB GDDR5 bei NV ist aber nun mal falsch.


----------



## RlPPER (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Seit wann bewertet man den PC-Markt nach AMDs verkäufen?

Sorry aber das ist lächerlich


----------



## Atent123 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dieser Sachverhalt ist hier schon erklärt worden, und ich habe auch eigentlich keine Lust mich zu wiederholen. Es ist doch wohl nicht allzu schwer zu verstehen, dass die 6GB genutzt werden, weil sie da sind, oder?
> Daraus schlusszufolgern, dass 4GB HBM bei AMD mehr sind, als 6GB GDDR5 bei NV ist aber nun mal falsch.



Die Fury X hätte auch noch 300mb mehr die nicht belegt werden also ist das Argument das sie nur genutzt werden weil sie da sind hinfällig da bei der Fury X auch mehr da ist aber nicht genutzt ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juli 2015)

*Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Die Fury X hätte auch noch 300mb mehr die nicht belegt werden also ist das Argument das sie nur genutzt werden weil sie da sind hinfällig da bei der Fury X auch mehr da ist aber nicht genutzt ist.



Das solche Messungen sowieso nie 100% genau sind, und sie gerade bei einer neuen Karte mit neuer Speichertechnologie, neuen Treibern und möglicherweise noch nicht angepassten Tools sehr ungenau sein können, sollte jedem klar sein. Da macht es wenig Sinn über diese vermeintlichen 300 MB zu diskutieren. Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst. 4GB HBM sind nicht "mehr"

Damals bei meiner GTX690 hat Afterburner übrigens gerne mal eine Speicherbelegung von "nur" 1,9 GB ausgelesen, obwohl der VRAM wegen Downsampling eigentlich randvoll war. Man sollte auf diese Werte nicht unbedingt zu viel geben, sondern sie eher als groben Richtwert sehen.


----------



## DARPA (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*

Wenn ich mir die Frametimes dazu ansehe finde ich den kleineren Speicher nicht so geil.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2015)

*Schwächelnder PC-Markt: AMD senkt Umsatzprognose für das zweite Quartal*



DARPA schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Frametimes dazu ansehe finde ich den kleineren Speicher nicht so geil.



Das ist ja auch so ein Punkt. Wenn der Speicher voll ist, dann ist er voll. Bei der Fury X sind es eben nun mal nur 4GB VRAM. Das heißt es müssen deutlich mehr Daten gelöscht und nachgeladen werden, als bei einer Karte mi 6GB. Und eine Speicherverwaltung kann nicht zaubern. Dieses hin und her schieben kann sich unter Umständen erheblich auf die Frametimes auswirken.
Außerdem sollte man nicht vergessen, dass für die Tests immer nur kurze Sequenzen gebencht werden. Die sind, was einen VRAM Flaschenhals angeht, aber nicht aussagekräftig. Die viel entscheidendere Frage ist, Wie es nach einer halben oder ganzen Stunde Spielzeit aussieht? Zum Beispiel in einem Open World Game, dass viel VRAM verbraucht und wo ständig viele Daten geladen werden müssen.


----------

